# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving - Which Road Base to Use

## antholas

I am newbie to laying pavings and I am trying to work out the difference between the road base I need to lay beneath the pavers. 
So far I have seen 4 type: 
1. Road base made from recycle concrete and rocks (10mm)
2. Fine Crushed Rocks which I saw  at a garden shop
3. Crusher Dust (looks like the FCR but a little bit finner or so I think)
4. Crushed Rocks (10mm). 
I leave in Melbourne and I am wondering which one is best to use.  
Also I have heard that you can also mix any of this with some cement to compact the road base. 
Will appreciate your advice.

----------


## Terrian

> I am newbie to laying pavings and I am trying to work out the difference between the road base I need to lay beneath the pavers. 
> So far I have seen 4 type: 
> 1. Road base made from recycle concrete and rocks (10mm)
> 2. Fine Crushed Rocks which I saw  at a garden shop
> 3. Crusher Dust (looks like the FCR but a little bit finner or so I think)
> 4. Crushed Rocks (10mm). 
> I leave in Melbourne and I am wondering which one is best to use.  
> Also I have heard that you can also mix any of this with some cement to compact the road base. 
> Will appreciate your advice.

  20 NDCR will be the go (5points if you know what that is  :Smilie:  
20mm crushed rock as the base, then a bit of washed sand over that, followed by the pavers 
The crushed rock is 20mm down to fines, where in Melbourne are you ?

----------


## Ekim

Why are you considering roadbase? AFAIK, most people use compacted brickie's sand under pavers (brickie's sand contains clay which hardens over time). I assume that brickie's sand is an universal term used through-out Australia. In Perth, brickie's sand is cheaper than roadbase. 
Whatever you use under your pavers, make sure that it is mechanically compacted and that you get the fall correct (e.g. run-off from rain water is away from your house). 
HTH 
Mike

----------


## Planned LScape

I never use brick sand under pavers- it contains clay content which swells when wet and shrinks when dry, which is why washed course sand is used for the laying. Brick sand is not only harder to screed, I dont think it produces a reliable base that will remain level over time. 
Crushed rock at least 75mmm thick compacted for pedestrian only areas provides the stable base for it. Usually garden yards have a Class B crushed rock which compacts well

----------


## Terrian

> Why are you considering roadbase? AFAIK, most people use compacted brickie's sand under pavers (brickie's sand contains clay which hardens over time). I assume that brickie's sand is an universal term used through-out Australia. In Perth, brickie's sand is cheaper than roadbase.

  errr, no way, brick sand has too higher a clay content, shrinks when dry, expands when wet, sure way to destroy your nice new paved area in under 12 months. 
In Victoria crushed rock is a fair bit cheaper than sand.

----------


## antholas

I live in the Werribee area od Melbourne.

----------


## Terrian

> I live in the Werribee area od Melbourne.

  then you have a rather large garden supplies not far from you, on the western hwy, that will be more than happy to sell you the crushed rock and washed sand for under your paving (buggered if I can think of the name of the place, left hand side heading outbound, near a shopping center, mcdonalds on the corner)

----------


## Planned LScape

Try All Green on old Geelong Rd Hoppers Crossing, probably largest garden yard in your area, plenty of variety and good on deliveries

----------

